# Red carbolic germicidal bath soap



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

I've started a new business this year selling mostly on ebay but wanting to expand to other areas. My main product is Island Pride Red Carbolic Germicidal Bath Soap. This is the same type of soap that many older Americans remember from their childhoods but have all but disappeared from stores today. I'm selling it for $1.00 per bar with a minimum purchase of 10 bars. Shipping is by USPS Priority Flat Rate Envelope for $4.90 anywhere in the U.S. Larger quantities are also available. Payment is through Paypal Online Invoicing and you don't need to have a Paypal account either. If interested in purchasing some of this wonderful nostalgic soap just send me an email at [email protected] and tell me how many bars you wish to order. I will send you an Invoice with a "PAY NOW" button that takes you to the Paypal secure web site where you can pay by Credit Card, bank payment, or with your Paypal account if you have one. I hope to hear from you all soon! THANKS!

Farmer Dave


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Did you list the soap on the "Barter Board"? More people might see it.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Sounds like it'd eat your hide... Does it have carbolic acid in it? Does sound like a manly name, but the first thing I thought of was the acid thing...


----------

